# Favorite Doper



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

Playing on some other forum posts about your favorite or leat favorite riders, how about who's your favorite doped rider? I vote for Frank Vandenbroucke. If anyone saw the '99 Vuelta, you know what I'm talking about. If someone is doping, the very least they could do is something inhuman. His performance counts for me.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Pantani - not a huge fan cause of the doping but if I had to pick one it's him for sure, he was exciting.


----------



## Racer C (Jul 18, 2002)

Exactly, it's not about who you like or are a fan of. It's about performances that make you think, holy sh!t, they MUST be doping...and later we find out they are.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Easy. Museeuw 

God he was something to watch in his heyday.


----------



## road addict (Sep 23, 2005)

*Doped*

I was going to go with Vandenbroucke,then i thought about it some more and changed my mind. I would like to select the whole gewiss team but will go with berzin.


----------



## Fattybiker (Mar 2, 2005)

Michael Rasmussen. Anyone who chokes and falls multiple times like he did during the TT in this year's Tour must be dopey, that is smoking lots of dope   .


----------



## wzq622 (Aug 3, 2004)

Lance...


...i admire him regardless




i hope he doesnt read these forums cuz i dont have a tag team of lawyers to save my ass.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Delgado
I know it was probenicid <sp?> but.........
That year he toyed with the climbers. Let them catch up then drop them etc.
Was great to watch.

I agree on Frank V too. Man that Vuelta where he goes shooting off yowza!


----------



## darbo (Dec 9, 2002)

*plus, the most inhuman defense ever offered*



Racer C said:


> Playing on some other forum posts about your favorite or leat favorite riders, how about who's your favorite doped rider? I vote for Frank Vandenbroucke. If anyone saw the '99 Vuelta, you know what I'm talking about. If someone is doping, the very least they could do is something inhuman. His performance counts for me.


"The stash of blood-boosting drugs in my house were for my dog." An instant classic. VdB, you are the king. It gave us this brilliant satire -- http://www.secretsofthepeloton.com/may2002.htm


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

darbo said:


> "The stash of blood-boosting drugs in my house were for my dog." An instant classic. VdB, you are the king. It gave us this brilliant satire -- http://www.secretsofthepeloton.com/may2002.htm


Sure he's a cyclocrosser, so a little outside of mainstream cycling but Super Mario De Clerq's defense was pretty good as well. When they found literature concerning Aranesp in his house he said he was using it for writing a novel about cycling.

Then there was Rumsas' sick mother in law. Simoni's tainted Columbian candy his grandmother gave him.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

I'm going to go with Pedro 'Perico' Delgado, closely followed by David Miller (did you see him on the second lap of the ITT when he won his World Time Trial Title?) and Frank Vandenbroucke (mostly because he was so bad at it). 
But if I had to choose an all time great from all the sports I'd have to go with Ben Johnson at the Seoul Olympics. What a legend. I'm sure his antics inspired a whole generation of cheats.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tyler...*



gizzard said:


> I'm going to go with Pedro 'Perico' Delgado, closely followed by David Miller (did you see him on the second lap of the ITT when he won his World Time Trial Title?) and Frank Vandenbroucke (mostly because he was so bad at it).
> But if I had to choose an all time great from all the sports I'd have to go with Ben Johnson at the Seoul Olympics. What a legend. I'm sure his antics inspired a whole generation of cheats.


Man as far as major disappointments in cycling, I'm going to have to go with Tyler Hamilton.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

*Pantani*

Without a doubt the most exciting stage racer to watch in the last 10 years. I still like watch the 98 Tour where he guns it up the second to last climb and completely stops pedaling and looks back totally suprised at how much he has blown everyone off his wheel. Its clear he was on the juice but it wasn't all drugs he had real spark. For such a strange looking guy he was amazingly to watch ride esp. climbing out of the saddle so fluid. The last Giro he rode he tried to attck on the last mtn. stage and failed but its was pretty impressive watching him try and be the Pantini of old. The same Giro him Garzelli swapping pulls up some steep ass climb - both of them trying to gut it out and pull Gibo back.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

*Gert-Jan Theunisse*

Man, that dude still has the same body when he was a professional during the 80's, but his head is gigantic! He's still gotta be juicin'.


----------



## magnolialover (Jun 2, 2004)

*Remember though...*



32and3cross said:


> Without a doubt the most exciting stage racer to watch in the last 10 years. I still like watch the 98 Tour where he guns it up the second to last climb and completely stops pedaling and looks back totally suprised at how much he has blown everyone off his wheel. Its clear he was on the juice but it wasn't all drugs he had real spark. For such a strange looking guy he was amazingly to watch ride esp. climbing out of the saddle so fluid. The last Giro he rode he tried to attck on the last mtn. stage and failed but its was pretty impressive watching him try and be the Pantini of old. The same Giro him Garzelli swapping pulls up some steep ass climb - both of them trying to gut it out and pull Gibo back.


Pantani never got sanctioned by the UCI for doping. He never tested positive for anything. Sure his crit level was sky high, but he never once tested positive. So one could make the argument, if they wanted to, that Pantani was not a doper. Do I believe that? Hell no. But just saying.


----------



## Tahoma (Feb 4, 2005)

*wzq622*



wzq622 said:


> Lance...
> 
> 
> ...i admire him regardless
> ...


...you must be on something to post that.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Gotta go with Tricky Ricky


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

*true true*



magnolialover said:


> Pantani never got sanctioned by the UCI for doping. He never tested positive for anything. Sure his crit level was sky high, but he never once tested positive. So one could make the argument, if they wanted to, that Pantani was not a doper. Do I believe that? Hell no. But just saying.


Yeah he never got sanctioned but most likly was on EPO. My total lack of faith in the testing that is in place makes the whole issue a big murky mess. On on hand we have athletes deparate to make a name and a career for themsleves and the other hand the supposed impartial testers who also are desperate to make a name and career for themselves so right up there with names Pantani, Virangue etc we should put Dick Pound and Catlin etc.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well I'll give TOP 3*

3) Pantani - was a joy to watch climb. never sanctioned but he was an epo addict. his sky high to sky low h-Crit #'s from that crash showed his body was so used to having it artificially created it had lost the ability to do it himself.

2) jOHANN - sorry my heart is in the classics and watching him do the velodrome in P-R pointing to his once shattered knee was one of my top moments in cycling


1) Anquetil - cause he doped, admitted it with panache and loved avoiding the controls.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*My favorite*



atpjunkie said:
 

> 3) Pantani - was a joy to watch climb. never sanctioned but he was an epo addict. his sky high to sky low h-Crit #'s from that crash showed his body was so used to having it artificially created it had lost the ability to do it himself.
> 
> 2) jOHANN - sorry my heart is in the classics and watching him do the velodrome in P-R pointing to his once shattered knee was one of my top moments in cycling
> 
> ...


COME ON, this is easy. My favorite doper is:

Randy the MACHO MAN Savage.

We know he dopes. He knows he dopes. The kids who watch him knows he dopes. BETTER YET: He does ALOT for kids and charity.

As to cyclists; that is a toughy. THEY ALL DOPE so , my favorite....as to circus freakish attention getting:Marco Pantani and his swashbuckling driving school of coke heads who wind up dead and alone with 10 packs of sedatives in their room which could calm down an elephant much less a man who was barely above 160.

I despise the man himself, but WOW, talk about an ice breaker HUH?????


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

magnolialover said:


> Pantani never got sanctioned by the UCI for doping. He never tested positive for anything. Sure his crit level was sky high, but he never once tested positive. So one could make the argument, if they wanted to, that Pantani was not a doper. Do I believe that? Hell no. But just saying.


For that matter, neither did Museeuw or DeClerq or Millar or Virenque or the rest of the Festina boys or Lotz or....

There's probably been as many dopers caught by the police as there have been one's who have actually failed a drug test.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Attributing Pantani's dominance in '99 to EPO seems misguided. That cat was well out of the bag by then and almost certainly all the guys Pantani was blowing away were doing the same thing he was. You'd have to go back several years to get to a point where there may have been riders who really got a jump on the peleton and were doping with EPO before most of the others (like Berzin's Giro win). In which case in might be fair to say their performance was the result of doping.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*But*



Dwayne Barry said:


> Attributing Pantani's dominance in '99 to EPO seems misguided. That cat was well out of the bag by then and almost certainly all the guys Pantani was blowing away were doing the same thing he was. You'd have to go back several years to get to a point where there may have been riders who really got a jump on the peleton and were doping with EPO before most of the others (like Berzin's Giro win). In which case in might be fair to say their performance was the result of doping.



I think the hard part behind the doping issue is that like it or not, you have to have talent even if you dope. As to getting the jump, I say look at Riis. 

In short, I do not believe that dope will make Joe or Jan average into another super star in the peleton. The talent has to be there. If you have no talent and dope, you get a doped person with still very little talent. Will they win a grand tour or endless stages? Hell no. 

Marco had incredible talent, as did DICK Virenque as did Riis etc etc really almost anyone mentioned in this thread. The issue is when these folks dope and its all good, they are a hero, thats just a bit unhinged.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yer going WWF*

yes Macho Man bad but te Ultimate Warriors roid use was visible. you could actually see the roid induced muscle granulation in his pecks.

Macho Man and the Hulk, kids loved em, parents too, I guess they didn't connect the huge muscle early baldness thing.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

*I'm changing my vote; Riis has to be the winner*

Let's not forget that big Bjarne was known as Mr 65% when he was still part of the European pro peloton. When he finally usurped Big Mig's throne, he didn't even have the decency to use his small blade on some of the climbs. He was on another planet.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

I just remembered something I read years ago about Frank Vandenbroucke.
It was when he was with Quickstep & they were giving him a chance.
I remember reading Lefevere & Johan Museeuw said they even went through his suitcase when he was not around to make sure there were no drugs.
In hindsight it seems kind of funny since he was Museeuw's room mate & what came out about Johan later.
I remember being pretty bummed that Museeuw was also caught. Since I thought he was such a iron man.
Ahhh


----------



## SuperB (Jul 1, 2004)

*My top three:*

1. Virenque
2. Tyler
3. Pantani


----------



## altidude (Nov 14, 2002)

*Armstrong*

His denials have become his own personal created reality. Bigtime dopehead.


----------



## psi_co (Sep 27, 2004)

In near future, we´ll have aryan cyclists, only.

With pure genes and a sense of honorship, so strong, that they won´t even have to be ever tested, so not the slightest bit of doubt shall raise on their word and the aera of the evil, unhealthy, filthy dope-business will have come to an end for eternity and the good selfless anit-doping comitee will come to rest and sleep the sleep of the good and honorable, after having done so many good things among pro-riders, protecting them and especially all the children, screaming out so loud for clean riders all the time and really getting the coals out of the fire, in the last minute befor the evil dope-monster could flush the bike-sport away.  -Disgusting, especially Museeuw, with his smashed knee.I could have done this with some roids and epo.  (please, just overread this first
part of polarized sarcasm).

I liked Virenque and Marcel Wüst a lot as well as Bjarne Rijs and Olaf Pollack ( East Germany). 

Only one tested positive-no not for HIV!!!!


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

*Final answer?*

yep. Lance.


Favorite doper, Dad (and BEST dad too, just ask him), Star f*cker, and self-congratulatory jerk-off.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Tony Rominger


----------



## chipped teeth (Apr 18, 2005)

darbo said:


> "The stash of blood-boosting drugs in my house were for my dog." An instant classic. VdB, you are the king. It gave us this brilliant satire -- http://www.secretsofthepeloton.com/may2002.htm


For cojones you gotta give it to Rumsas-"My wife was driving home from the Tour with a trunkload of performance enhancing drugs for my Mom."


----------

